# Wishing Everyone a Happy Holiday Season!



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

This year, I had thought there would be a black Poodle under the tree. But, as some of you know, that was not in the cards. Processing the emotions of that black Spoo boy's demise was unusually hard, but then having to let go of my heart dog, Ch. Firecreek's Vice Versa--there were no words to express how empty I felt. After many tears, to my surprise, the world had this benevolent little dictator waiting in the wings to be cared for by me, his most dutiful peasant. 

Whatever holiday you celebrate, may you enjoy it safely with two-legged and four-legged family and friends and remember how precious our relationships are--those past, those present, and those in the future we can't even begin to imagine. 

Henry says he'll be ready to share space in front of the tree with a big Floof when the time is right!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Love those crated trees!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I love that Oh Henry coordinates so well with the tree and wrapping!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

As so well said by TerraFirma with such heartfelt sincerity, Happy Holidays to everyone 😊


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Happy Holidays. Love the crated 🌲


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas from me and Elroy!


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Starla said:


> I love that Oh Henry coordinates so well with the tree and wrapping!


I thought the same when it went up! lol. All of it predates him - _serendipitous!_


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

@94Magna_Tom Elroy is SO Lovely!!! Such soulful eyes.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad Henry is filling your holidays with joy (and tree fencing.)


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy holidays to PF members - 4 legged and 2 legged. Enjoy the season with bright cheer


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Happy Holidays from Rhonda and Steve!


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

SteveS55 said:


> Happy Holidays from Rhonda and Steve!


Oh dear. Roma the African Grey says Happy Holidays too!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy holidays, everyone! Wishing you all a healthy and happy 2023!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Henry is getting even more handsome, if that’s possible! I have heard that keeping your tree crated is a good way to help it get enough rest and learn about routines 😜


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Holidays to all! Wishing joy and comfort now and thru the New Year coming.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Happy holidays, y'all!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Merry Christmas and happy Hanukkah and happy Holidays to one and all!


----------



## Jh poodle joy (7 mo ago)




----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy holidays to everyone on PF! You all are a gift year round.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Happy holidays to everyone on PF!


----------

